# could i claim my cats as therapy pets?



## tkat (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi all.. I know some pets are labeled as therapy pets...if I'm keeping my cats as such, do they have to be trained or registered that's what they are for? I'm pretty sure I seen something online that any pet can be labeled as such and you can receive some assistance for taking care of them but I can't find that info right now.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Since you don't know anything about the process, your cats are obviously *not* therapy cats, so I think it's kind of a slap in the fact to those who really need one to try to get around the rules. And the only reason most people do this is because they're living in a place that doesn't allow pets and you're trying to sneak one in _and_ get financial assistance.

I mean, I could be wrong, but that's what this sounds like to me.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Therapy cats? I heard of Therapy dogs, but not therapy cats. Huh.. interesting.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, my dog is a certified therapy dog, but she's certified to give other people therapy. (Though I do believe she is therapeutic for me as well) Her certification is through Delta Society, was difficult to get, has to be renewed every 2 years and is expensive. No one is helping me care for her. Even legit service dogs, their owners don't get help caring for them unless the local vet has a discount policy in place or what not. I think you have some misinformation.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Everybody's got an angle.....:roll:

And the answer is NO.


----------



## mbenay (Jul 3, 2011)

Woody, a cat who shares our home with us (i.e., rules our home), is a therapy cat. He's not certified, but he was tested by the Connecticut Humane Society, and they arrange the therapy visits to group homes and nursing homes every month. Part I of their test was mostly to touch every part of his body to see how he reacts. Woody is a neurotic guy, but he never snaps, nips, growls, or scratches, which is why I took him for testing. If really annoyed, such as touched on his belly (which he doesn't like), he licks your hand. Part II of the test had the tester accompanying Woody and me on our first two therapy visits, one at a group home and the other at a nursing home. Woody did great at both.


----------



## mbenay (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh . . . and, by the way, tkat, I don't know of any assistance -- and I assume you mean financial assistance -- available for therapy cats.


----------



## akane (Jul 4, 2011)

You would first off have to prove you have a disorder of some time they help with or that they have the personality to travel and visit other who are sick, elderly, etc.. and would benefit from seeing a pet. Just because they make you feel better does not make them therapy animals.


----------



## tkat (Jun 12, 2011)

not sure why the mods gave such snobby replies...I just asked for some info, which I know is around because I read about it before. I didn't write my whole life story here and you assumed I was trying to get around some rules. And the eye roll smiley saying everyone has an angel... it has been proven pets do provide comfort, companionship and therapy to people in certain situations, but again, I'm not putting any personal info here, so you will again assume I'm just trying to get around some rules. Thought this was a place for people that liked cats. Don't judge people so harshly without knowing them, shame on you.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

We can only go by the information you gave us: you already have the cats, you don't know much about therapy cats so it's obviously not the reason you *got* them, but *now* you want to try to get your cats classified as such and even get paid to take care of them.

If those *aren't* the facts, then clarify.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Disregarding any personal feelings I may have...

You didn't tell us what state you are in so even if we did know of policies such as compensation for therapy pets we would have no idea which state, county or city to research. I highly doubt there is a federal law on the books concerning compensation for animals, assuming you live in the US. Also, the fact that you got the cat(s) and have been providing for them thus far means that your state/county/city would probably laugh at you when you ask for compensation. You would need to prove inability to purchase and care for an animal, which you can't prove, since you got one on your own. I'm guessing they would just tell you to not get an animal if you need assistance in care, whether it is therapeutic or not.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

tkat said:


> not sure why the mods gave such snobby replies


Way to make a first impression with the mods. Given what you told us, which really wasn't much, it does seem like you're trying to find loopholes and such to get some kind of assistance for caring for your cats. If that's not the case, then by all means, enlighten us so we can help you.


----------

